# Enduro Rennen 2020 Sammelthread + Diskussion



## JDEM (23. Januar 2020)

Der Thread dient als Terminübersicht für alle Endurorennen rund um DE, AT, CH und angrenzende Länder. Einfach weitere Termine als Antwort posten, dann aktualisiere ich den ersten Post:

E1 https://www.enduro-one.com/
TT https://www.trailtrophy.eu/
AES https://alpineenduroseries.com/de/
BEC https://www.endurocup.be/
CET Cannondale Enduro Tour https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/Esports-League/Cannondale-Enduro-Tour-1517571241825953/
BHC Bold https://www.helveticup.com/
CES Ceska Enduro Serie - https://ceskaenduroserie.cz/
SES Scott Enduro Series - https://www.racement.com/de/Rennen/2020/SES
Superplastic Enduro (SP) - https://vtt-patricmaes.be/vtt/competitions/

Februar:

März:

April:
26.04. BEC Lesse (BE)

Mai:
02./03.05. - SES Riva (IT)
09. 05. BEC Remouchamps(BEL) 
09./10.05. -  TT St. Andreasberg
16./17.05. - BHC EquinoXX Enduro Delemont /Schweizer Meisterschaft (CH)
16./17.05. - SES und Enduro DM Willingen
17.05. - CET St.-Marie-aux-Mines (F)
17. 05. - Superplastic Enduro de Comblain au Pont (BEL)
23./24.05. -  E1 Winterberg
23./24.05. - CES Kouty (CZ)
29./30.05. -  TT Latsch (IT)

Juni:
06.06. - BHC Chauxmont Super D, Hauterive (CH)
06.06. - Inselberg Enduro https://www.mtb-bad-tabarz.de/inselsberg-enduro/
05./06.06. - SES Rabenberg
06./07.06. - Enduo Rabenberg https://www.mtb-news.de/events/veranstaltung/enduo-rabenberg/
12./14.06. - AES Dolomiti Paganella (IT)
13./14.06 - CET Haut Rivieres (F)
13./14.06 - CES Klinovec (CZ)
19./21.06 - BHC La Chablatz in Villars (EWS Continental Serie)
27./28.06. - E1 Roßbach

Juli:
04.07. - MadEast Enduro https://www.mtb-news.de/events/veranstaltung/mad-east-enduro/
04./05.07. - CES Zadov (CZ)
18.07. - BHC Rock The Besso Zinal

August:
01./02.08. - TT Breitenbrunn
01./2.08. - BHC Enduro des Monts Jura in Lélex
08./09.08. - CES Jested (CZ)
08./09.08 - E1 Wipperfürth
21./22.08. - Harzduro Enduro Rennen in St. Andreasberg
22./23.08. - CES Moravka (CZ)
22. 08. - Superplastic Enduro de Hamoir (BEL)
28./30.08. - AES 3 Länder Enduro Nauders (AT/IT)
29./30.08. - E1 St. Johann i.T. (AT)

September:
03./05.09. - Mondraker Enduro Team Davos (CH)
05.09. - BEC Remouchamps (BE)
06.09. - CET Saint Maurice sur Moselle (F)
11./13.09. - AES Kronplatz Enduro (IT)
12.09. - BEC GRG Bouillon
12./13.09. - SES Leogang (AT)
12./13.09. - CES Spicak (CZ)
18./20.09. - TT Bischofsmais

Oktober:
03./04.10. - CES unbekannte Location (CZ)
10./11.10. - E1 Bad Endbach
17./18.10.20 - Enduro Rennen in Treuchtlingen

November:
Dezember


----------



## Patrice_F (24. Januar 2020)

Super gegliedert, danke fürs eröffnen. Bitte trage doch folgende noch nach:

Mondraker Enduro Team in Davos CH 3.-5. September 2020.
Chauxmoins Super D (Bold Helvetic Cup) Hautiere CH 6. Juni 2020
EquinoXX Enduro (Bold Helvetic Cup) Delemont CH 16. Mai 2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (24. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank @_Kuschi_


----------



## mrwulf (24. Januar 2020)

Mtb Trilogy Rennen / Enduro Wertung über 4 Tage, 2.-5. Juli 2020 in Tschechien 








						MTB Trilogy | Teplice nad Metují
					

MTB Trilogy je etapový závod horských kol a enduro, který provede závodníky jedinečnou krajinou Broumovska na pomezí Čech a Polska.




					www.mtbtrilogy.cz


----------



## mrwulf (25. Januar 2020)

Harzduro Enduro Rennen in St. Andreasberg, 21. - 22.08.20 






						Tysk | www.harzduro.com
					






					www.harzduro.com


----------



## Chris_84 (25. Januar 2020)

17. - 18.10.20 
Enduro Rennen in Treuchtlingen

https://rcg-weissenburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76&Itemid=111


----------



## tsubasacm (26. Januar 2020)




----------



## S.F. (26. Januar 2020)

Danke Kuschi. Ich war leider nicht ganz so schnell!


----------



## Potsuse (27. Januar 2020)

Chris_84 schrieb:


> 17. - 18.10.20
> Enduro Rennen in Treuchtlingen
> 
> https://rcg-weissenburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76&Itemid=111


Woher hat du das Datum, ich kann auf der Seite den 2020 Termin nicht finden.
Bist du Vereinsmitglied und verfügst über Insiderwissen ?


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2020)

Steht doch weiter unten auf der Webseite. Einfach etwas nach unten scrollen.


----------



## Chris_84 (27. Januar 2020)

S.F. schrieb:


> Steht doch weiter unten auf der Webseite. Einfach etwas nach unten scrollen.



Good Job


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (27. Januar 2020)

Mega super, danke!


----------



## LEmpereur (27. Januar 2020)

Chris_84 schrieb:


> 17. - 18.10.20
> Enduro Rennen in Treuchtlingen
> 
> https://rcg-weissenburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76&Itemid=111



Bin ich dabei ;-)


----------



## F124 (28. Januar 2020)

Die Scott Enduro Series fehlt noch, Termine sind hier zu finden: https://www.racement.com/


----------



## JDEM (28. Januar 2020)

so mal alles nachgetragen... Enduro One Wipperfürth ist auch dabei am 08./09. August


----------



## Arcbound (31. Januar 2020)

Gibt jetzt noch ein SES-Rennen am Rabenberg:


----------



## LEmpereur (31. Januar 2020)

Hey, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass der Helveti Cup noch nicht dabei ist. 
Im Jura bin ich mal außerhalb des cups gefahren. 
Traumhafte Böden, war echt schick da. 



			Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (31. Januar 2020)

TimoKaiser schrieb:


> Hey, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass der Helveti Cup noch nicht dabei ist.
> Im Jura bin ich mal außerhalb des cups gefahren.
> Traumhafte Böden, war echt schick da.
> 
> ...



Ist alles eingetragen. Delemont würde mich reizen, kannst was dazu sagen?


----------



## LEmpereur (31. Januar 2020)

Oh, Sorry!
habe ich total Übersehen ?

Ich kann leider nur was zum Gebiet und den Trails in Lelex sagen. Ich war da 2 Wochen vor dem Rennen an einem Samstag. Ich habe außer mir 3-4 andere Biker gesehen. 
Die Gondelfahrt lag pro fahrt bei einem  Euro. 
Die Trails eher naturbelassen und als ich los gefahren bin, dachte ich, ich hätte einen Platten weil der Boden so weich war. Wunderschöner Nadelboden ;-)
Die Trails sind insgesamt Schwierigkeitsgrad querbeet, einfach Enduro. Nichts geshaptes mit allem was du in einem Wald finden kannst....
War eine absolut tolle Erfahrung dort.

Wie gesagt, zum Rennen selber kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Sorry...


----------



## pinnback (2. Februar 2020)

Weiss jemand, wann die Warteliste beim Drei-Länder-Enduro aufgemaht wird, also wann die Reservierung für die einzelnen Klassen aufgehoben wird? Bin im Duo angemeldet und auf der Liste...


----------



## WWWWW (2. Februar 2020)

Das war in Latsch vor 2 Jahren, gleicher Organisator, so in etwa Mitte/Ende Februar soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Patrice_F (2. Februar 2020)

pinnback schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wann die Warteliste beim Drei-Länder-Enduro aufgemaht wird, also wann die Reservierung für die einzelnen Klassen aufgehoben wird? Bin im Duo angemeldet und auf der Liste...


Ist das Kontingent für die Duo Kategorie schon voll? Bin auch angemeldet aber muss noch einzahlen. Hab aber auch kurz nach 1800 Uhr angemeldet.

auf der Seite steht 4 Wochen dauert die Reservation. Kannst also mit Ende Februar rechnen. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt glaube, dass die die Solo Kategorie auch voll kriegen und keine Verschiebung zugunsten der Duo Kategorie stattfindet, auch wenn ich mehr Teilnehmer in der Duo Kategorie befürworten würde.

Gruss


----------



## pinnback (2. Februar 2020)

Die 80 Plätze für das Männer-Duo sind voll. Dafür sind erst 10 Mixed und 0 Frauen Teams angemeldet. Ich denke, das sieht gut aus. Sind bei den Duos auf dem 13. Warteplatz..


----------



## Patrice_F (2. Februar 2020)

Na dann drück ich dir die Daumen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
gibt es schon die Möglichkeit sich für Enduro One für Einzeltermine anzumelden? Keine Infos z.B. für Winterberg gefunden.
Weiß da jmd mehr?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. Februar 2020)

Ich habe versucht mal die Termine für 2020 zusammen zu stellen: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mY7HxmOqJl3xja4MAXLw6LpA_r3_XYeoQ2T5Dvu3UlA/edit?usp=sharing
Die Datei darf von euch editiert werden  Mal schaun wie lange das gut geht ...
Grüße Dominik


----------



## Potsuse (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo, ja das ist möglich. 
Enduro 1 startet ein paar Wochen vor jedem Event mit der Einschreibung. Serienstarter haben Vorrang vor Einzelstarter, wenn dann noch Plätze frei sind kannst du dich anmelden oder auf die Warteliste setzen lassen. Letztes Jahr wollte ich mich auch für Einzelrennen anmelden da war aber nichts mehr frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (3. Februar 2020)

Aktuell kannst du dich weder als Serienstarter noch für Einzelveranstaltungen bei E1 für irgendeine Veranstaltung melden.

sind ja noch nicht mal alle  Termine bekannt gegeben.??‍♂️


----------



## Potsuse (3. Februar 2020)

Die Anmeldung für Serienstarter ist doch noch offen.


----------



## Chris_84 (3. Februar 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Aktuell kannst du dich weder als Serienstarter noch für Einzelveranstaltungen bei E1 für irgendeine Veranstaltung melden.
> 
> sind ja noch nicht mal alle  Termine bekannt gegeben.??‍♂️



wie kommst du darauf? 
Die Anmeldung für serienstarter ist seit kurz vor Weihnachten geöffnet, zum damaligen Zeitpunkt standen 4 von 6 Veranstaltungen fest, mittlerweile ist Station 5 (wipperfürth) bestätigt. Steht so auf der Homepage, daher vielleicht vorher sich informieren??
und lt. eines Posts bei FB soll noch diese Woche der letzte Stopp bekannt gegeben werden....also abwarten


----------



## SpessartFuchs (3. Februar 2020)

Chris_84 schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf?
> Die Anmeldung für serienstarter ist seit kurz vor Weihnachten geöffnet, zum damaligen Zeitpunkt standen 4 von 6 Veranstaltungen fest, mittlerweile ist Station 5 (wipperfürth) bestätigt. Steht so auf der Homepage, daher vielleicht vorher sich informieren??
> und lt. eines Posts bei FB soll noch diese Woche der letzte Stopp bekannt gegeben werden....also abwarten


Weil ich es interessenhalber probiert habe, darum komme ich darauf..?

normalerweise ist auf der HP noch ein Feld mit Nennung.. und das ist noch nicht eingefügt...

Du kannst dich als Serienstarter einschreiben, aber noch für keine Veranstaltung nennen...

...wie war das, mit vorher informieren..? @chris84

@Potsuse du kannst dich zwar fur die Serie einschreiben, das geht..  aber noch nicht für einzelne Veranstaltungen nennen.


----------



## Chris_84 (3. Februar 2020)

Kommando zurück, habe deine Frage anfangs falsch interpretiert, sorry


----------



## onkel_c (6. Februar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Enduro One Wipperfürth ist auch dabei am 08./09. August


ja, das ist schlimm genug. DAS ist definitiv ein ort/rennen was mit enduro nix zu tun hat. das ist sogar für anspruchsvolle cc rennen zu lau. ich halte das auch nur für eine notlösung, weil es mit den bis dahin zwei 'vakanzen' nicht rosig aussah. heimspiel für christian, aber leider am thema vorbei, sorry. mit winterberg hat es ja schon eine äußerst bescheidene location. so wird die serie immer ärmer...


----------



## JDEM (6. Februar 2020)

Musst du ja nicht mitfahren (werde ich auch nicht). Wipperfürth gibt sich aber in Sachen Strecken und Infrastruktur rund ums Rennen deutlich mehr Mühe als Winterberg...


----------



## SpessartFuchs (6. Februar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Musst du ja nicht mitfahren (werde ich auch nicht). Wipperfürth gibt sich aber in Sachen Strecken und Infrastruktur rund ums Rennen deutlich mehr Mühe als Winterberg...


Das stimmt...  die Landschaft gibt zwar nicht allzuviel her, war aber 2017 im Regen doch anspruchsvoll, 2018 im Trockenen eher lau..  aber die Streckenposten und das aussenherum passten..

Duschen, Toiletten,Fahrerlager.. alles da und vorallem top..??

min Winterberg merkt man, da is nur ne weitere Einnahmequelle gesucht..   beschissenes Fahrerlager ohne Duschen, 6 Dixi-Toiletten am Event Gelände, nicht am Fahrerlager,  da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn die Leute in den Wald schei..en.? oder im Speicherteich Baden.


----------



## WWWWW (10. Februar 2020)

Daran erkennt man leider das die Qualität der Enduro 1 ganz stark vom lokalen Veranstalter abhängt und Baboons sich nicht sonderlich bemüht, außer ein Online Meldesystem und vor Ort den Truck hinzustellen...selbst die Klasseneinteilung bzw. klare Auf- und Abstiegsregelungen bekommen die nicht hin  Zeitnahme eingekauft bei Sportident, Genehmigungen, Catering, Fahrerlager/Camping, Versorgung, Strecken und Streckenposten alles über den lokalen Veranstalter. Das die sich nicht immer Mühe geben wirklich schade, aber auch etwas verständlich wenn alles an denen kleben bleibt und andere das Geld für weniger Aufwand kassieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marques_rider (14. Februar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Dezember
> 09.12. - BEC Bouillon (BE)



Das Datum ist leider falsch. Es ist der 12.9.2020 nicht der 9.12.2020! 

*Calendrier BEC 2020 :*

#1 : Enduro de la Lesse / Daverdisse – 26/04/2020
#2 : Amblève Légende Enduro / Remouchamps – 09/05/2020
#3: GRG Enduro / Bouillon – *12/09/2020*

All informations are coming in February.



BEC in Bouillon findet wie immer im September statt. https://www.endurocup.be/0120/fr/109/Calendar-2020


----------



## Philll (21. Februar 2020)

innsbruck ist der letzte bestätigte austragungsort, das hat potential! hoffe es wird genutzt. ebenfalls wurde bekanntgegeben, dass man sich ab dem 28.02.20 für die einzeltermine  anmelden kann


----------



## JDEM (21. Februar 2020)

Innsbruck - Nein Danke!


----------



## Chris_84 (21. Februar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Innsbruck - Nein Danke!



mich bin froh das zumindest noch ein zweites Rennen im Süden statt findet


----------



## Arcbound (21. Februar 2020)

Der E1 Kalender für dieses Jahr haut mich tatsächlich auch nicht so vom Hocker.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (21. Februar 2020)

Innsbruck schürt durch den Sportevents- Veranstalter die Bedenken, es wird so ne Motivationslose Veranstaltung wie Winterberg... 
(Ne Veranstaltung abreißen, damit die Kasse klingelt, nur nicht zu viel investieren..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misty_isle (23. Februar 2020)

Für die Liste:
12./13.09 - E1 Innsbruck
18./19.04. - Wartburg Enduro Eisenach

Edit: Hatte versehentlich das Rennen 2019 verlinkt, hier der richtige Link zum Wartburg Enduro 2020: 




__





						Racement Racedetail-Seite
					

Racement Racedetail-Seite. © Racement




					www.racement.com


----------



## marques_rider (23. Februar 2020)

Patric Maes veranstaltet dieses Jahr noch 2 Events (das am 15. März ist schon ausgebucht).





__





						Compétitions | Site officiel de Patric Maes - enduros - école VTT - stages de vacances
					





					vtt-patricmaes.be
				



17. Mai  2020
22. August 2020

Weiterhin fehlt in der Liste das Race am 9. Mai 2020 vom BEC


----------



## JDEM (23. Februar 2020)

marques_rider schrieb:


> Patric Maes veranstaltet dieses Jahr noch 2 Events (das am 15. März ist schon ausgebucht).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte das Rennen in der bewährten Form da beschreiben, dann trag ich das ein...


----------



## Rupertirider (25. Februar 2020)

__





						2020 SloEnduro Calendar | SloEnduro
					

Date Event name Location Format Organizer | August 16 | Enduro Gorjanci | Novo mesto (SLO)  The event is cancelled. | KD Zverinice | August 23 | End




					www.sloenduro.com
				




19.04. - SloEnduro Ajdovscina (SLO)
13./14.06. - SloEnduro Cerkno (SLO)
28.06. - SloEnduro Nove Mesto (SLO)
13.09. - SloEnduro Kocevje (SLO)
3./4.10. - SloEnduro Trnovica (CRO)
17./18.10. - SloEnduro Groznjan (CRO)





__





						2020 SloEnduro 4Fun Calendar | SloEnduro
					

Date Event name Location Format Organizer | March 15 | Gorizia Enduro | Gorizia (ITA) Event is suspended until end of restrictions against spreading




					www.sloenduro.com
				




15.03. - Slo4Fun Gorizia (ITA)
17.05. - Slo4Fun Trzic (SLO)
31.05. - Slo4Fun Ilirska Bistrica (SLO)
21.06. - Slo4Fun Kope (SLO)
9.08. - Slo4Fun San Pietro al Natisone (ITA)
30.08. - Slo4Fun Krvavec (SLO)
20.09. - Slo4Fun Ljubljana (SLO)


----------



## marques_rider (25. Februar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bitte das Rennen in der bewährten Form da beschreiben, dann trag ich das ein...



*Superplastic Enduro (SP)*
17. Mai - Superplastic Enduro de Comblain au Pont (BEL)
22. August - Superplastic Enduro de Hamoir (BEL)

*BEC*
9. Mai - Remouchamps(BEL)


----------



## DaveGo (6. März 2020)

Hallo.

enduro one: Meldet man sich bei der Nennung einzeln für jedes rennen oder für alle rennen gleichzeitig an? Also muss ich insgesamt sie nennung 6 mal durchführen oder 1 mal?
LG


----------



## SpessartFuchs (6. März 2020)

@DaveGo 
Wenn du die Serie komplett/ mindestens 3 rennen fahren möchtest, meldest du dich 
1.  als Serienstarter, und 2. Nennst du dich dann für jedes Rennen nochmals einzeln (als Serienstarter hast du bis 2 Wochen vorm dementsprechenden Termin ne Startplatz Garantie) 

oder:

du willst nur 1 oder 2 rennen fahren, dann nennst du dich zu den einzelnen Rennen als Gaststarter.  Jedoch kannst du da Evtl Pech haben und die Startplätze sind schon voll, wenn du zu langsam warst.


----------



## DaveGo (6. März 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> @DaveGo
> Wenn du die Serie komplett/ mindestens 3 rennen fahren möchtest, meldest du dich
> 1.  als Serienstarter, und 2. Nennst du dich dann für jedes Rennen nochmals einzeln (als Serienstarter hast du bis 2 Wochen vorm dementsprechenden Termin ne Startplatz Garantie)
> 
> ...



Danke! damit hast du meine Frage sehr ausführlich beantwortet!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DaveGo (14. März 2020)

Hey Leute,

die Enduro One in Winerberg wird ja anscheinend verlegt auf September, wenn ich das Richtig verstehe, dass die Dirtmaster verlegt werden.

Nennt ihr trotzdem für die Rennen? Geld gibt es ja nicht zurück laut AGB.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (15. März 2020)

@DaveGo 

Stimmt, wenn E1 in Winterberg nur als Beiwerk der Dirtmasters gesehen wird, wird es wohl so kommen das beides am neuen Termin stattfindet...  Da ich als Serienstarter gemeldet bin, melde ich mich immer am letzten Tag der Nennfrist an. Es wäre Unsinnig sich jetzt schon für etwas im September anzumelden, wenn man nicht weiss wie es sich entwickelt...

Ich ärgere mich eh schon genug, das ich mich vor Bekanntgabe der diesjährigen Austragungsorte als Serienstarter angemeldet hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (15. März 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich ärgere mich eh schon genug, das ich mich vor Bekanntgabe der diesjährigen Austragungsorte als Serienstarter angemeldet hatte.


Da bist du nicht allein


----------



## onkel_c (16. März 2020)

naja; das kommt darauf an aus welcher motivation man sich angemeldet hat.
wenn die motivation in der hauptsache darin liegt rennen zu fahren, dann könnte man am ende des tages ggf. über JEDES rennen diese saison das statt findet froh sein...


----------



## SpessartFuchs (16. März 2020)

@onkel_c
Die Motivation war, auf schönen Trails mit dem Team ein Rennwochenende zu verbringen... bisschen Fahrerlager, Grillen usw...
Aber nun sind es schon 3 rennen die von der Location oder Termin nicht so toll sind.


----------



## Arcbound (16. März 2020)

@onkel_c 
Jo, das stimmt auch wieder. Obwohl ich auch ein ganz klein bisschen froh darüber bin, wenn die Saison mal etwas später losgeht bzw. kürzer ist.

Mir geht es da ansonsten ähnlich wie @SpessartFuchs : Wenn ich schon eine lange Anfahrt habe, dann soll sich das auch lohnen in Form von schönen Trails und allgemein einer guten Atmosphäre.


----------



## onkel_c (21. März 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Aber nun sind es schon 3 rennen die von der Location oder Termin nicht so toll sind.


das ist eher das geringste problem. wie es aktuell ausschaut sehe ich es nicht, dass wir dieses jahr überhaupt noch rennen fahren werden!


----------



## SpessartFuchs (21. März 2020)

Ich hoffe doch, das in 2-3 Wochen der größte Spuk vorbei ist.. und dann zumindest wieder Sportstätten (speziell Bikeparks, Stadien interessieren mich nicht so) öffnen dürfen. Beschränkung von mir aus auf max 250 Personen, dann werden wohl die kleinen Rennen stattfinden. E1 halt nicht. Dann kann ich direkt in 2021 als Supersenior Starten..  ;-)
Is halt aktuell so..


----------



## hellmono (21. März 2020)

onkel_c schrieb:


> das ist eher das geringste problem. wie es aktuell ausschaut sehe ich es nicht, dass wir dieses jahr überhaupt noch rennen fahren werden!



Sehe ich leider auch so. Selbst so Dinge wie Sommerurlaub stelle ich gerade in Frage.


----------



## Patrice_F (21. März 2020)

Es wird sicher länger andauern als zunächst gedacht, aber ich bin zumindest für die Rennen ab August eigentlich guter Dinge...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. März 2020)

Bin mal gespannt was aus der TT wird. Auch da steht, dass bei höherer Gewalt keine Rückerstattung erfolgt. Hoffentlich wird die verlegt und nicht einfach abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (9. April 2020)

Die Mad East geht mit gutem Beispiel voran


----------



## Freakozead (5. Juli 2020)

Gibt es mittlerweile für den sommer/Herbst mal eine Übersicht welche Rennen nun wo und wann stattfinden?
Ich würde nach 3 Jahren Abstinenz gerne mal wieder ein entspanntes Enduro zum Einstieg fahren, damit ich nächstes Jahr dann mal wieder eine EWS100 fahren kann um den erneuten Anlauf auf die Quali zu machen ??


----------



## hardtails (5. Juli 2020)

Freakozead schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile für den sommer/Herbst mal eine Übersicht welche Rennen nun wo und wann stattfinden?
> Ich würde nach 3 Jahren Abstinenz gerne mal wieder ein entspanntes Enduro zum Einstieg fahren, damit ich nächstes Jahr dann mal wieder eine EWS100 fahren kann um den erneuten Anlauf auf die Quali zu machen ??








						Sammeltread MTB Rennen trotz Corona
					

Hallo =)   Ich dachte wir könnten Rennen Sammeln die statt finden.   Für den 20. Juni bin ich in Tschechien ( Most) gemeldet. http://www.klmost.cz/novinky/brigada-na-trati-extrem-biku-v-sobotu-13-cervna/576/?fbclid=IwAR31kb5qYsEN_osdJS05v4pMyTlvHpC-M191wdBGIIaVUpFA_zTeWn35K58  Am 28. Juni der...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Freakozead (5. Juli 2020)

Den thread kannte ich noch nicht, danke ?


----------



## Freakozead (5. Juli 2020)

Hmm wobei das eher der Marathon Sammelthread ist ?


----------



## onkel_c (10. Juli 2020)

es war abzusehen...




__





						KENDA Enduro One zieht einen Strich unter die Saison 2020
					






					www.enduro-one.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (10. Juli 2020)

Schon irgendwie interessant, wie unterschiedlich das zum Teil gehandhabt wird. Aber wenn die E1 wirklich so viel mehr Starter als z.B. die TT hat, könnte das der entscheidende Unterschied sein.


----------



## onkel_c (10. Juli 2020)

ich denke man hat in austria kalte fürße bekommen. und enduro one hat vermutlich keine große lust mehr auf das ganze hin und her. kostet ja alles zeit und geld. und die einnahmen fehlen ja eh schon, da verzichtet man gern auf unsinnigen invest!


----------



## onkel_c (16. Juli 2020)

Willingen/W'berg auch gestrichen, iwie trostlos das jahr aus rennfahrersicht ....


----------



## F124 (2. August 2020)

Eine gute Nachricht gibt es, das Wartburg Enduro soll nun am 24. - 25.10. stattfinden.
Die Anmeldung wird ab 1.10. wieder geöffnet: https://www.racement.com/de/Rennen/2020/END/Wartburg-Enduro-Eisenach


----------



## Nurmi92 (26. August 2020)

Am Freitag beginnt das 3Länder Enduro Race, leider bei äußerst bescheidenen Wetter Prognosen... Wer ist dabei??


----------



## Patrice_F (26. August 2020)

Ich


----------



## Nurmi92 (26. August 2020)

Ich auch, das bisschen Regen wird doch die Stimmung nicht trüben


----------



## Patrice_F (27. August 2020)

Wir fahren im 2er Team, da kann man sich wenigstens gegenseitig wieder hochhelfen

welche Reifen fährst?


----------



## SpessartFuchs (27. August 2020)

Ich bin mit 3 Leuten aus unsrem Team vor Ort/ davon fahren 2 das Rennen mit.


----------



## Nurmi92 (30. August 2020)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> welche Reifen fährst?



jez erst gesehen, Mary Ultrasoft im Rennen, Grip war ausgezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (31. August 2020)

Hatte den Assegai in MaxxGrip drauf. Hat tatsächlich erstaunlich gut funktioniert. Kollege war auf Shorty unterwegs, hat auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## mrwulf (31. August 2020)

Seid Ihr vorne und hinten in MaxxGrip bzw UltraSoft unterwegs gewesen? Oder jeweils nur vorne?


----------



## Patrice_F (31. August 2020)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Seid Ihr vorne und hinten in MaxxGrip bzw UltraSoft unterwegs gewesen? Oder jeweils nur vorne?


Hatte Vorne und hinten Maxxgrip. Vo Assegai, hinten DHR2.


----------



## Nurmi92 (1. September 2020)

vorne Ultra, hinten Soft


----------



## Chris_84 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hat bereits jemand seine Einschreibegebühr von E1 zurück bekommen? 
Ich hatte Anfang September eine Mail bekommen, dass sie ab dem 30.09 rück überweisen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## misty_isle (12. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir ist das Geld am 06.10. zurücküberwiesen worden.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (13. Oktober 2020)

Ja, Kohle gabs am Freitag..


----------



## Chris_84 (13. Oktober 2020)

Okay, ich werd mich noch ein paar Tage gedulden ) 
Danke für die Infos.
Gruß


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Oktober 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 17./18.10.20 - Enduro Rennen in Treuchtlingen





Rupertirider schrieb:


> 17./18.10. - SloEnduro Groznjan (CRO)


Gibts noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LEmpereur (15. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das Wartburg Enduro in Eisenach. 
24. Und 25. 10.


----------



## onkel_c (15. Oktober 2020)

könnte bei der aktuellen lage schwierig werden, zumindest für einige ...


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2020)

Wartburg Enduro fand ich super. War aber damals im April und staubtrocken.
Thüringen hat kein Beherbergungsverbot AFAIK.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (9. November 2020)

Gibt es eine Chance an .gpx Dateien von ehemaligen Strecken der E1 oder TT zu kommen? Als Flachlandhoschi fahr ich immer ein paar Km mit dem Auto auf ausgeschriebene, offiziellen Endurostrecken, die Strecken sind jedoch meistens sehr ernüchternd und der fordernde Anteil ist meist sehr gering.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (10. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Chance an .gpx Dateien von ehemaligen Strecken der E1 oder TT zu kommen?



Theoretisch ja, suche dir jemanden der die Rennen mitgefahren und getrackt hat..

praktisch:  die Strecken sind je nach Veranstaltungsort nur mit viel Aufwand genehmigt worden und sind danach wieder zugeworfen worden. Die Veranstalter wollen teilweise dann auch nicht das die Strecken zwischen den Rennen befahren werden.
Oder die Rennen sind teilweise auf offiziellen Strecken ausgerichtet worden, die darf man dann auch so nutzen..

Frammersbach, teils Bikepark Gelände, teils extra angelegt.
Roßbach ähnlich,
Winterberg auch, lohnt sich aber nicht..
Aschau.. glaub ich recht Grenzwertig da viele Wanderwege genutzt wurden, da gibts erstrecht wieder Ärger...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. November 2020)

Schade, aber nachvollziehbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (14. Dezember 2020)

auch wenn es aktuell schwer ist zu glauben: 

Scott Enduro Serie 2021​
30.04. – 02.05.2021: Garda Trentino (Italien)
28.05. – 30.05.2021: Willingen
10.09. – 12.09.2021: Saalfelden Leogang (Österreich)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Dezember 2020)

AES gibt's dafür nicht, weil Paganella und Kronplatz nix (oder was anderes?) machen.

TT soll irgendwann ab Januar veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## onkel_c (14. Dezember 2020)

2021 bei unseren nachbarn in der cz:


----------



## LarsLangfinger (15. Dezember 2020)

Mal sehen wie die TT und E1 Termine fallen, wenn es zeitlich passt würde ich mir tatsächlich mal Klinovec und Zadov anschauen.


----------



## onkel_c (17. Dezember 2020)

kouty kann ich dir auch wärmstens empfehlen. sehr geile trails! und recht lang teilweise ...

die serie ist definitiv sehr anspruchsvoll. e1 und tt sind dagegen 'recht easy'!


----------



## onkel_c (17. Dezember 2020)

*Enduro One Tour 2021*
15./16.05.2021 | Winterberg
26./27.06.2021 | Rossbach
28./29.08.2021 | St. Johann/Tirol
25./26.09.2021 | Innsbruck
16./17.10.2021 | Bad Endbach
Ort und Location für den sechsten Lauf sind noch offen.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (17. Dezember 2020)

Danke für den tipp, Kouty würde ich spontan schauen, ist jedoch schon ein Stückchen. Zadov und Klinovec sind ja dann doch recht Grenznah und im Vergleich ein Katzensprung.

Würde gerne noch warten wollen bis die TT ihre Termine bekannt gibt bevor ich mich für die E1 anmelde, aber habe ja noch Zeit mir das zu überlegen. Hoffe mal im Mai haben wir das gröbste überstanden...


----------



## onkel_c (19. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> bis die TT ihre Termine bekannt


kommt wohl anfang januar...

spicak und klinovec sind auch extrem gut, aber auch ziemlich hart, gerade auch bei nässe/schlechtem wetter! generell ist das aber 'echtes' enduro racing in der cz!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (21. Dezember 2020)

Werde mich aufjedenfall in die E1 einschreiben, unabhängig von der TT. Bin schon ganz wuschig. Wie sieht es denn in den übrigen, deutschen Nachbarländern aus, ausser Tschechien? Givts dort auch regelmäßige Serien? Und wie siehts in Nordwest Italien aus?


----------



## SpessartFuchs (21. Dezember 2020)

In Italien gibts oder gab es die Super Enduro Serie.
Vor paar Jahren waren da Veranstaltungen im Aosta-Tal.
Was aktuelles hab ich da aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (22. Dezember 2020)

So wie ich das sehe sind auch die ersten EWS Quali Events online - falls das überhaupt interessant ist.


----------



## Flash_Matze (30. Dezember 2020)

Was meint ihr, damals bei der Enduro One sind die Beginner Zeiten gefahren die eigentlich in die höheren Klassen gehören?! Hab die Befürchtung das es weiterhin so sein wird.
Weiß nur nicht ob es gleich besser ist in die Senioren sich einzutragen?
Bin jetzt nur 2018/2019 die Enduro One gefahren und nicht mal komplett..
Gibt es schon Termine für die Trailtrophy


----------



## LarsLangfinger (30. Dezember 2020)

Habe mich einfach bei der Pre Senioren Liste eingetragen, habe mir da gar kein Kopf drum gemacht. Wer es nötig hat die Beginner zu zerreissen soll es machen. Melde dich doch bei den Senioren an.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (30. Dezember 2020)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, damals bei der Enduro One sind die Beginner Zeiten gefahren die eigentlich in die höheren Klassen gehören?! Hab die Befürchtung das es weiterhin so sein wird.


Das wird wohl immer so sein, weil es anscheinend den Veranstalter nicht sonderlich juckt..
Ich hab sogar Personen gesehen die über mehrer Jahre in der Beginner-Klasse starteten..
Suche dir die Klasse entsprechend deines Alters raus und hab Spass.
Als ich damit angefangen hab, bin ich direkt in der Senior Klasse gestartet, ab 2021 bin ich bei den Super-Senioren und bekomme noch mehr auf die Ohren..  ;-)

Streitigkeiten/ Ungereimtheiten wirst du immer finden, da darfst du in dieser Serie nicht groß drüber nachdenken..

Du denkst, du verhältst dich fair..  Dann siehst du aber gewisse andere Personen, die kommen schon  vor dem Rennwochenende und spähen Strecken aus usw..

Wenn du aber für dich und deine Kumpels ein Wochenende mit bisschen Rennfeeling willst, dann bist du hier richtig..


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (30. Dezember 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Das wird wohl immer so sein, weil es anscheinend den Veranstalter nicht sonderlich juckt..


In der Ausschreibung 2021 steht dazu zumindest folgendes:

_*7. Auf und Abstiegsregelung*
Jeder Teilnehmer ist selbst verantwortlich, sich in die richtige Klasse einzustufen. Die OAI e.V. behält sich das Recht vor, Fahrer vor oder während der Saison in andere Klassen auf- oder abzustufen, sofern dies aus sportlichen Gründen notwendig erscheint und die Konkurrenzfähigkeit der Klasse wiederherstellt. Top Fahrer der E1 Beginner der Vorsaison (2019) müssen sich eine neue Klasse suchen (Maßstab: Wer mindestens einmal auf Platz 1 bis 5 der Tageswertung eines Rennens war). Weitere Hochstufungen sind im Einzelfall möglich.
(Quelle: https://enduro-one.com/serie/ausschreibung)_

Ob's tatsächlich durchgesetzt wird, steht auf ner anderen Seite.
Bzgl. Fairness schließe ich mich SpessartFuchs an.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (31. Dezember 2020)

@nanananaMUDMAN 

diese Regelung gibt es eigentlich schon immer, jedoch nie bewusst derartiges erlebt..

Wie gesagt, mitfahren, Spaß haben und nicht allzuviel drüber nachdenken😂
E1 ist weder EWS noch Downhillcup..


----------



## Flash_Matze (31. Dezember 2020)

Danke euch und hab mich jetzt in die Senioren eingetragen. Soll nur Spaß machen und um wieder in das Racefeeling wieder einzusteigen. Die Trailtrophy interessiert mich schon eher. Ich befürchte nur, dass wegen Corona das alles wieder ein Reinfall wird. 
Bin gespannt was das neue Jahr bringt.
Tatsächlich ist es uns 2018/2019 bei E1 extrem aufgefallen, als wir mit Kumpels in der Beginnerklasse waren. Die sind heimlich alle Stages gefahren und sind mit der Kamera die Strecken abgefahren usw..usw..am Schluss die Leute wieder in der Beginnerklasse getroffen.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (31. Dezember 2020)

Ja, das wird ohnehin ein Blick ins schwarze ob die Saison so wie sie geplant ist stattfindet, ich glaube zwar nicht so wirklich dran, aber immerhin hat man nun ein Ziel vor Augen das mir zur Zeit mental hilft um am Ball zu bleiben. Die Trailtrophy würde ich auch noch mitnehmen und ein paar EWS Qualifier. Im Prinzip eigentlich alles was stattfindet und zeitlich machbar ist, ich denke man sollte alles mitnehmen bei dem wahrscheinlich wieder reduzierten Kalender.

Es ist ärgerlich das solche Leute in der Beginnerklasse mitfahren, aber nicht vermeidbar. Mit so leuten will ich mich auch gar nicht messen, ich will einfach ein paar herausfordernde Strecken in einer schönen Umgebung fahren. Aber jeder fährt ja aus einer anderen Intention mit, wenn man das beste Ergebnis erzielen will kommt man um eine gute Vorbereitung nicht herum, mir ergibt sich der Sinn nur nicht warum man idann in der Beginner Klasse fährt. Man kann ja mal den Herr Crawford fragen


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (31. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Im Prinzip eigentlich alles was stattfindet und zeitlich machbar ist, ich denke man sollte alles mitnehmen bei dem wahrscheinlich wieder reduzierten Kalender.


Jou, das ist auch mein Plan, abgesagt wird ggf. noch genug.
Crawford wer? Cindys Vadder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (1. Januar 2021)

nanananaMUDMAN schrieb:


> Ob's tatsächlich durchgesetzt wird, steht auf ner anderen Seite.


ist es schon. aber es gibt eben auch schnelle beginner. hier geht es ja um racing. nicht jeder der damit beginnt ist fahranfänger! und ja, es wurden schon leute bei der siegerehrung darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ihr beginnertum endet ;-)-

bei den altersklassen kannst du ja nur 'jünger' melden. mache ich auch immer mal wieder. super senioren klingt ja auch einfach nur *hite! erinnert iwie an extrabreit....


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (1. Januar 2021)

onkel_c schrieb:


> bei den altersklassen kannst du ja nur 'jünger' melden. mache ich auch immer mal wieder. super senioren klingt ja auch einfach nur *hite! erinnert iwie an extrabreit....



Für Wochenenden, an welchen du dich weniger "super" fühlst?

Fernab von abgedrehten Klassenbezeichnungen gibt's bei allen Wettkämpfen/Turnieren im Hobbybereich Klassenübergreifende Überschneidungen im Leistungsniveau, besonders, wenn alle Teilnehmenden sich selbst einschätzen dürfen/sollen - kenn ich vom Beachvolleyball noch zu gut.

Wie oben schon ausgiebig beschrieben, Schulterzucken und Spaß haben.


----------



## onkel_c (2. Januar 2021)

nanananaMUDMAN schrieb:


> Für Wochenenden, an welchen du dich weniger "super" fühlst?


dann könnte ich da gar nicht mehr starten. denn das ist laaaaange her ...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. Januar 2021)

Dachte beim Beachvolleyball schreibt man sich nach Körperästethik in die Klassen ein. Wer will da denn ein Senior Baiker sehen


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Januar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Dachte beim Beachvolleyball schreibt man sich nach Körperästethik in die Klassen ein. Wer will da denn ein Senior Baiker sehen



Im all-inclusive-Hotel vielleicht...die fiesesten Spiele waren die gegen "Ältere" mit feinem Händchen, nicht gegen die Ballermänner.

BTT:
Weiß jemand was von der Trail-Trophy bzgl. Terminplan? Hier im Tröt hab ich was von ner Veröffentlichung 'irgendwann im Januar' gelesen, ist das ne grobe Schätzung oder Insiderwissen? Die Homepage schweigt sich darüber aus, oder ich bin zu doof, das zu finden?
Fragen über Fragen...

Warte auf Ersatzteile und versuch, mich mit Jahresplanung über Wasser zu halten, bis das Rad wieder fit ist. 😬


----------



## moritz810 (2. Januar 2021)

nanananaMUDMAN schrieb:


> BTT:
> Weiß jemand was von der Trail-Trophy bzgl. Terminplan? Hier im Tröt hab ich was von ner Veröffentlichung 'irgendwann im Januar' gelesen, ist das ne grobe Schätzung oder Insiderwissen? Die Homepage schweigt sich darüber aus, oder ich bin zu doof, das zu finden?
> Fragen über Fragen...


Ich denke in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen müssten dann ja die Termine veröffentlicht werden, wenn es klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Januar 2021)

Maxiavalanche hat auch bereits Termine für 2021 - Ist ja ein grosser Jugendtraum, sollte ich mir mal vor der Midlife Crisis antun. Wird es nicht mal Zeit für ein 21er Thread?


----------



## fr-andi (3. Januar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Maxiavalanche hat auch bereits Termine für 2021 - Ist ja ein grosser Jugendtraum, sollte ich mir mal vor der Midlife Crisis antun.


geht's wohl auch danach noch?😇


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Januar 2021)

Nach der Midlife Crisis? Da ist mein ganzes Geld für irgendein japanischen Sportwagen draufgegangen.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (3. Januar 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Nach der Midlife Crisis? Da ist mein ganzes Geld für irgendein japanischen Sportwagen draufgegangen.


Harley und/oder Yacht....etwas Stil bitte.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (25. Januar 2021)

Helvetic Cup hat auch schon Termine für 2021 rausgegeben - sonst nix neues, oder?


----------



## fr-andi (25. Januar 2021)

Superenduro Cancels 2021 Race Series - Pinkbike
					

The Superenduro team will focus their efforts on the four Italian EWS rounds.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




wie auch schon 2020


----------



## LarsLangfinger (29. Januar 2021)

TT Termine sind Online:





						Home - Trail Trophy
					






					www.trailtrophy.eu
				




• TT St. Andreasberg/Harz 05.-06.06.2021
• TT Brand/Brandnertal 09.-11.07.2021
• TT 3Länder (Nauders-Reschenpass) 27.-29.08.2021
• TT Geißkopf/Bischofsmais 17.-19.09.2021

3Länder leider am selben WE wie St.Johann im Rahmen der EnduroOne - Ich würde mal sagen die 3Länder Strecke wird wohl spannender sein?


----------



## Patrice_F (29. Januar 2021)

Und wann ist denn das 3LE Race am Reschen wenn die TT Ende August dort ist? Oder fällt das dann aus?


----------



## fr-andi (29. Januar 2021)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Und wann ist denn das 3LE Race am Reschen wenn die TT Ende August dort ist? Oder fällt das dann aus?


Ist dasselbe


----------



## Patrice_F (29. Januar 2021)

Ach so... Danke. Hab mich schon gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (29. Januar 2021)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Und wann ist denn das 3LE Race am Reschen wenn die TT Ende August dort ist? Oder fällt das dann aus?


Fällt aus...

es arbeiten dieses Jahr wohl alle am reduzierten Programm..

Auch die 20% Anzahlung finde ich okay, auch wenn es bei nichtstattfinden der Veranstaltung weg ist.
Hier ist wohl Bikeprojects der alleinige Veranstalter und hat auch alle Arbeit selbst, nicht so wie bei e1..


----------



## Patrice_F (29. Januar 2021)

Ok, ich interessierte mich beim 3LE Race nur fürs Rennen am Reschen und dieses findet ja im Rahmen der TT statt, von dem her (für mich) alles gut


----------



## fr-andi (29. Januar 2021)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ok, ich interessierte mich beim 3LE Race nur fürs Rennen am Reschen und dieses findet ja im Rahmen der TT statt, von dem her (für mich) alles gut


eben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Februar 2021)

Bevor ich wieder einen überflüssigen Thread aufmache. Gibt es schon einen 2021 Rennen Thread? Klar, durch Corona ist noch nicht so viel klar und die E1 schon ausgebucht, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Rennen außerhalb der TT, die ich bestreiten könnte.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. Februar 2021)

Nicht das ich wüsste, ein 2021 Thread wäre der übersichtshalber ganz gut. 

Winterberg im Rahmen der E1 wurde heute abgesagt, ein alternativtermin wird noch gesucht. Ich habe zumindest noch Spicak, Zadov und Klinovec(CES) sowie Riva (SES) im Blick, sowie den Helvetic Cup und die EWSQ in Bouillon und das Blackhole Enduro in Österreich. 

Suche aber noch eine Veranstaltung in Nordwest Italien, Aosta Tal, vielleicht gibt es da ja was.


----------



## LaiNico (2. Februar 2021)

Einen 2021er Thread gibt es noch nicht. Aber von wann ist denn der letzte inhaltliche Beitrag in diesem Thread und auf welches Datum bezog er sich...


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Februar 2021)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Einen 2021er Thread gibt es noch nicht. Aber von wann ist denn der letzte inhaltliche Beitrag in diesem Thread und auf welches Datum bezog er sich...


Letzter Beitrag vom 02.02.*2021*, bezugnehmend auf das Rennwochenende 15./16.05.*2021 *in Winterberg.
Bedarf ist da, würd ich sagen. 😉


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Februar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Bevor ich wieder einen überflüssigen Thread aufmache. Gibt es schon einen 2021 Rennen Thread?


Hab da mal was gebastelt:






						Enduro Rennen '21/'22 Sammelthread + Diskussion
					

Eingangsbeitrag wird immer wieder aktualisiert  Moin,  hier gibt's die Fortsetzung des Fadens zu den (größtenteils abgesagten) Veranstaltungen 2020 in Europa.  Alle Infos zu Rennveranstaltungen aus dem Enduro-Bereich, Absagen, Verschiebung von Terminen, Anmeldungsmodalitäten sowie Austausch zur...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## LaiNico (3. Februar 2021)

nanananaMUDMAN schrieb:


> Letzter Beitrag vom 02.02.*2021*, bezugnehmend auf das Rennwochenende 15./16.05.*2021 *in Winterberg.
> Bedarf ist da, würd ich sagen. 😉


Ich sehe schon, solche Kommentare funktionieren nicht im Internet.
Danke für das Eröffnen des 2021er-Thread. Endlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (3. Februar 2021)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, solche Kommentare funktionieren nicht im Internet.


Habsch wohl falsch verstanden. Der Ironie-Detektor kommt nicht immer zu einem abschließenden Ergebnis, so auch hier:


YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Endlich!


----------

